# WebVisu funktioniert nicht mehr ...



## dast (17 Februar 2017)

WebVisu meines WAGO 750-881 Projektes in der App am Handy läuft ohne Probleme.
Unter dem Internet Explorer bekomme ich nur ein leeres Fenster und im Firefox eine Seite mit der Info "A plugin is needed to display this content.".

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt bzw. welches Plugin da fehlt?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## GLT (17 Februar 2017)

JAVA

Leider bekommt die V2 keine HTML5


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Februar 2017)

Hi Dast,

versuche folgendes:
1. Java downloaden, falls noch nicht geschehen
2. In den Java Einstellungen (kannst im Suchfeld java eingeben) im Reiter Sicherheit die IP-Adresse deiner Controllers zu den Ausnahmen hinzufügen
3. Am besten Neustarten
4. Nochmal probieren
5. Freuen wenn es geht oder eventuell ärgern, falls es nicht geht und hier kurz berichten
6. Bei Wago im Downloadbereich nach Java suchen, irgendwo gibt es dort einen "Workaround" wodurch man eine neue Webvisu.jar bekommt, deren Zertifikat nicht abgelaufen ist
7. Diese Datei auf den Controller ballern
8. Obligatorischer Neustart
9. Freuen wenn es geht oder ärgern falls nicht
10. Anderen Browser verwenden

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (17 Februar 2017)

Hallo Dast,

für diesen Fall haben wir einen Anwendungshinweis(A500690) auf unserer Homepage und dieser behandelt genau dieses Thema.


----------



## gravieren (17 Februar 2017)

Hi

Falls es schnell gehen sollte:  http://www.wago.de//suche/index.jsp...d=frontendGeneral_cms_de&lang=de-de&q=A500690


----------

